
SEC Sues Tesla’s Elon Musk, Seeking to Bar Him from Running Any Public Company - jumelles
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/09/27/business/elon-musk-sec-lawsuit-tesla.html
======
detaro
top of front page
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18088118](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18088118)

